# International Schools in Ampang/Selangor



## RS21

Hi All,

I am considering accepting a job in Ampang area and finding a place there or nearby. Currently I am looking at International Schools in ampang area. Are these the only ones nearby? Is there any other I have missed?

1. ISKL
2. Alice Smith
3. Fairview
4. Mutiara Grammar School
5. Sayfol

Would appreciate any feeback on Fairview, Mutiara, Sayfol as well. I kinda find ISKL and Alice Smith very expensive based on their fees posted.

Thanks!
RS21


----------



## Josca Chan

Nope, all you had listed.




RS21 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am considering accepting a job in Ampang area and finding a place there or nearby. Currently I am looking at International Schools in ampang area. Are these the only ones nearby? Is there any other I have missed?
> 
> 1. ISKL
> 2. Alice Smith
> 3. Fairview
> 4. Mutiara Grammar School
> 5. Sayfol
> 
> Would appreciate any feeback on Fairview, Mutiara, Sayfol as well. I kinda find ISKL and Alice Smith very expensive based on their fees posted.
> 
> Thanks!
> RS21


----------



## o09

Yup, fairview is quite good imo


----------



## chong

children age group?


----------

